# Doodle Bug Install



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Didnt get a ton of pics on my camera but here are a few from this weekend.
Doodle BUG!

































































The master Drew Dorbritz hard at work
































































Huge thanks to Drew, Denise and Zeke for being so hospitable and helping out AJ and I both with the install! Couldnt had done it without you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks to Brandon at baak2basics.com, hopefully he can get me another bag by tommorrow so I'll be back on the road...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice work, thats a hot beetle.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Nice work, thats a hot beetle.


Thank you sir! Much appreciated, I'll get more pics tommorrow when the new bag goes on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

man... thats one low beetle


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

WTF? i see how it is














LOL
i gave some insight!!!! haha


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

very nice!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_WTF? i see how it is














LOL
i gave some insight!!!! haha


You did and I appreciate it! Just had to make a big devotion to Drew because of all of his hard work!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

I wanna see the stance!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i like that aluminum floor.. thats hot!! i just got some ideas....


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

There are few bugs I'd actually like to drive in public, and this is most definetly one of them


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_There are few bugs I'd actually like to drive in public, and this is most definetly one of them

x2, i've never been a hugh fan of the new ones but this one really stands out to me....good stuff though man, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i like that aluminum floor.. thats hot!! i just got some ideas....









Yeah me too!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i like that aluminum floor.. thats hot!! i just got some ideas....










Its actually not aluminum, its a piece of 1/4" wood we painted reflex silver to match the car. But yeah I could see how it looks like its aluminum, that would be pretty bitchin


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

Its actually not aluminum, its a piece of 1/4" wood we painted reflex silver to match the car. But yeah I could see how it looks like its aluminum, that would be pretty bitchin

http://i59.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
with the bit used in that pic i thought it was metal.







i still got some ideas anyways... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
http://i59.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
with the bit used in that pic i thought it was metal.







i still got some ideas anyways... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to help out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

WOW....never got to see pics of what all this was goin on....looks amazing...Glad we could help!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_WOW....never got to see pics of what all this was goin on....looks amazing...Glad we could help!


LOL....thanks again man for helping me out with the replacement bag man, Ill be sending mine and others business you guys way fo sho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

here are few I have, I'll post up the ones of the Install a little later.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

nnnoooiiicceee.
D need you to come shoot mine too


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

When ever you want.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

damn man looks ill, looks like everyone in texas is going to be bagged by then end of next year


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

See you this week/weekend?















our lil beauts could use a few shots during your cutting








What made yall decide to mount the compressors to the body as opposed to on the cutout w. everything else?


_Modified by Still Fantana at 6:42 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Love it!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

that rear looks amazing, i wish the wheels sat in 5-10mm further in, have the car sit on the lip of the wheel... 
and where is the front pics.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that rear looks amazing, i wish the wheels sat in 5-10mm further in, have the car sit on the lip of the wheel... 
and where is the front pics. 


Once I get new rear tires without curb protectors the fender should sit right on top of the wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can see in the 4th picture the fender is sitting right on top of the tire because of that gay protector..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

No front pics because of blow bag







, had one overnighted though should be here tommorrow!










_Modified by VAGwhore at 7:21 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Alright good stuff.. well so far it looks sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope u get that bag in ASAP


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Alright good stuff.. well so far it looks sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope u get that bag in ASAP 


Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Scheduled Delivery: 09/17/2008 
Shipped To: SHERMAN, TX, US 
Shipped/Billed On: 09/16/2008 
Service: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 5.50 Lbs 




































Overnight Shipping is fun!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_more pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 of the fronts
Build looked good too


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*









perfect.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
x2 of the fronts
Build looked good too


LOL read the whole thread and you'll see why there are no front pics right now......


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

thats amazing, i love it! 
You sure did do the beetle some justice.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

looks great, with -2 camber in the back stance would be dialed in perfectly.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_looks great, with -2 camber in the back stance would be dialed in perfectly.

can you do that on mk4's?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

if you bend the rear beam, lol.


----------



## americanautomoving (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

SLAMMED! That's one of the baddest looking bugs I've ever seen!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_if you bend the rear beam, lol.


Let me get right on that......It would be nice to have a little camber though.....oh well.....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

If you can find a way, lol....sign me up


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_If you can find a way, lol....sign me up










I'm sure there is a way!


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Shim the stub axles. it's very possible. 
but you have no real reason to do it...your rim sits flush with the fender.
it's perfect. leave it alone.










_Modified by southside at 4:58 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (southside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southside* »_Shim the stub axles. it's very possible. 
but you have no real reason to do it...your rim sits flush with the fender.
it's perfect. leave it alone.









_Modified by southside at 4:58 PM 9-17-2008_

Well if you say so....


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

how's the front looking? you get that new bag?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (southside)*

looks like the new bag was delivered at 10:51 AM.....what time was it put ont he car....10:52 AM???


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

No bastid was at work








i told him too


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_looks like the new bag was delivered at 10:51 AM.....what time was it put ont he car....10:52 AM???









lol they will be at drew's tonight after he gets out of work


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_looks like the new bag was delivered at 10:51 AM.....what time was it put ont he car....10:52 AM???










It would had been on 30 minutes after I got it if it had been yesterday on my day off........


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_If you can find a way, lol....sign me up









If there's a will there's a way:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dmoney)*

oh trust me Dag's stance =s $$$$$$$


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

shims will give you what you need. I dont see why not.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

just saw this thread. that beetle is SIIICK!!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_just saw this thread. that beetle is SIIICK!!!









Well thanks man. Not evern close to being finished but its a start! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

wooooot doodle dub is back on the road!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

That means you can take some front pics right?








Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_That means you can take some front pics right?








Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes sir sure can, as soon as I clean the car! Fo sho! Front is only a little lower than I was on coils, we have a little more dialing in to do once we get the framed notched! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

i can has notch?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i can has notch?










"NO NOTCH FOR YOU!!!!!!!"


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

More crappy pics......


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man looks good!
we need our fronts to go lower


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_oh man looks good!
we need our fronts to go lower

Sigh....we do...


----------



## southside (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

if you could only drop the fronts an inch or so more...
I take back my statement about the camber. If you can't get smaller adapters, a couple tree degrees of camber would let you sit that fender on the lip and not on the tire.







It's not necessary, but you'd be able to go lower if you wanted.
drop that front!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (southside)*

Glad you are up and rolling again Ross. We will get that front down here in a few weeks.
Oh man, I need a break.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Glad you are up and rolling again Ross. We will get that front down here in a few weeks.
Oh man, I need a break.











HAHa, yeah man I totally understand. I'm not too worried about it right now, im just glad to be rolling and be able to go over stuff I couldnt in the past! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Glad you are up and rolling again Ross. We will get that front down here in a few weeks.
Oh man, I need a break.
















Air doesnt have breaks.. specially when your doing it on other peoples cars. 
Lookking good OP.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

nice ross http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time to hack that strut bushing


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_nice ross http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time to hack that strut bushing









LOL>...yeah thats what Santi just told me over pm.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Ya i havent done it either. Maybe when Drew does my notch/if he does, i'll buy some new ones hack em and stick them in.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Ya i havent done it either. Maybe when Drew does my notch/if he does, i'll buy some new ones hack em and stick them in.


Good idea! I might just go ahead and hack mine this weekend. If you wanna make the trip up Ill help you with yours Justin.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Wouldnt really do much for me, i sit on my axle on the pass. my driver's side would go lower but that'd look akward. 
Need to get the notch because i cant even ride low, under 45PSI i'm constantly scraping the frame with the axle.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Wouldnt really do much for me, i sit on my axle on the pass. my driver's side would go lower but that'd look akward. 
Need to get the notch because i cant even ride low, under 45PSI i'm constantly scraping the frame with the axle.









under 45 psi. I am still rubbing on my front tire.








looks good ross. where did you get that airbag sticker?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

but i got a 205 40 so it looks better if i can drive lower


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

that redonk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
under 45 psi. I am still rubbing on my front tire.








looks good ross. where did you get that airbag sticker?


Secrets secrets!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whats size wheels/tires final offsets are you running front and back?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whats size wheels/tires final offsets are you running front and back?


18x8.5, 18x9.5 et 35 and 40, with 20mm adapters final et 15 and 20. 205/40/18 and 215/40/18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Oh hell yes! I love it


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Super dope. Those Alphards look perfect on New Beetles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Super dope. Those Alphards look perfect on New Beetles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks man, I was really happy with how bubbly the car is how well it flows with the turbine look, it just all worked out!

I still miss my Ultrasport A4 Avant though.....


----------

